# Help dog wakes up everyday at the same time



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I need help. My 6 month old for the last 2 months has woken up every night at 4am or within minutes of. I take her out when I come home from work at 1am but like clockwork 4am she starts. She is a lab so there is no reason why she can't sleep from 1am to 6:30am when my huband gets up but she wont. I need help stopping this.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

What does the rest of her daily routine look like, specifically as regards to exercise?

Have you tried just ignoring her? If she wakes up at 4am and nothing ever happens, chances are she'll eventually learn to go back to sleep.


----------



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

Is she crated at night? What is she doing when she wakes up to bother you? If she is crated, I would just ignore her until the time you want her to wake up. Also, what is the nightly routine? IT sounds like you come home at 1am to let her out to potty, but when is her last play/exercise/feeding time? 

My 9 month old lab mix is good in her crate from 10:30pm-5:30am (usually), but will stay quiet until 7:00am on weekends, she eats dinner at 6pm, is awake the whole evening and gets a good walk/playtime from 8-9pm everynight. Maybe your pup needs a good exercise/ playtime before bed to help her stay quiet all night.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I am home with her and my other lab all day so she is not crated unless I have to go somewhere. Our yard is fenced so several can't tell ya how many times a day they go outside and romp. I'm in Alaska so we don't do hours of walking or outside training so during the day I do mini training sessions in the house and if it is above 25 I will take them to the dog park and we pay on the agility equipment there. But if it is cold I stay home and go out a couple of times and play fetch with them. I leave for work at 5pm my husband and kids take care of feeding in the evening I would say they feed her about 6. And she is not crated till they go to bed around 10pm. So she goes out a couple of times during the evening as well. As for what she does,she whines,jumps around,pulls at the door on the cage. We have a huge wire crate. I tried laying there and she gets louder and louder. When I get up and let her out she runs and jumps on the couch and ploops down or she will run to the door to be let out she will make a quick potty and right back in less than 4 mins. she then wants to play or jump around.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

A 6 month old puppy will normally sleep 18 hours a day. You say she sleeps from 10-4....that's 6 of the 18. What are her other major sleep times? Point is...it sounds like nighttime isn't a major sleep period for her ie; the sleep schedule could use some tweaking by not letting her sleep during the day.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hummm major sleep times? Not sure that I ever paid attention. YES her sleep issue needs tweeking I just don't have a clue as to how to go about doing it.


----------

